
Show HN: JavaScript terminal, simple expression evaluator - mudroljub
https://github.com/mudroljub/js-terminal
======
tree_of_item
This is pretty neat. One thing I noticed is ff you type in a lot of stuff and
make the scrollbar appear, the input shows up on the line under the ">".

~~~
mudroljub
Thanks, I will fix CSS.

------
mudroljub
I made it this morning with 20 lines of code :)

